# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Sustanon by Organon (Olanda)???????

## jkkk

From the Ontario area, just received these. I have never seen them before.
Long skinny necks
White label with all black writing
White ring around the bottom of the neck
N.V. Organon, Oss (Olanda)

I have no clue where these are from??

----------


## jkkk

example of the spelling:

Testosterone propinato mg 30

----------


## jkkk

bump,

----------


## G Child

?

----------


## bigstef

:Mad:  if youramps are brown, it's fak and if your amps are transparent there fak to. trust me 95% of the juice from ontario are fak.

----------


## Brian

Your sus is from Italy, Clear amp, white label, black writing? I'm stacking mine with fina and winijet. Everything seems to becoming along well.

----------


## jkkk

There's a description at the top. 
What part of canada are you from Brian? Were some of your labels peeling?Where did you find this out?
bigstef, what are you talking about? If the amps are clear, of course they are, but there's a milky liquid inside also.

----------


## Shredz

pic please..i am from Toronto..and i believe that i have seen them..need pic to help you out

----------


## Brian

Well, I'm from St. Catharines. So are stuff is more then likely the same. I don't have access to a digital camera to show you a picture. There must be atleast 5 of us at the gym on it and I haven't heard a complaint yet. Yes about 5 out of 20 of my labels were kinda peeling. I don't know what you mean about a milky? Mine are a nice clear oil...

----------


## jkkk

Yo, I'm originally from St. Catharines, but now I live in St. Davids. What gym r u at? My buddy is the one bringing them in, but we won't even do them because we haven't seen them before.How do you like them?

----------


## Brian

I train at Fulton Fitness. I am just have way done my sus. It is hard for me to say how excactly they are doing due to the fact I am taking 8 cc Fina and 4 cc winijet with it. I know others who are taking them by themselves and haven't complained yet. My pumps are unbeliveable and I have gained close to 10 pounds so far. I would be suprised if I gained another 10 - 15 in the next 5 weeks. I will talk to a coupkle people in Niagara Falls, but I'm most certain they are real. How much are you paying for them?

----------


## jkkk

I buy a couple hundred of them at a time so my price is a little cheaper and I can't tell you what that is, besides whoever sold those to you got them from my roommate. Your friends who are using them alone, they aren't reporting any signifigant strength and mass gains? You should be paying around $18 bucks.R u drinking that winijet, and what fina r u using, h, silver or gold.

----------


## Brian

Yes, good gains are being reported from the sus. I paid 12 for my sus. Something tells me my friend is the one that supplied yours, but thats not important. Drinking the wini, and taking the fina h.

----------


## jkkk

I also heard that the winjet is totally garbage. There's 50mg tabs around now that are really good.
Also do you know anything about the fina silver and gold being extremely underdosed, something like 35mg/ml? instead of 50mg and 100mg/ml? It may not be true but I've heard more than one complaint.

----------


## Brian

I have heard both good and bad about the winijet. At the time winstrol just wasn't available. It is now though. Yes, I did hear about that fina silver. I also heard the fina h is the same dosage as the gold. A fina h and gold were analized and both came up 66mg/ml.

----------


## THE BIG RED MACHINE

> _Originally posted by bigstef_ 
> * if youramps are brown, it's fak and if your amps are transparent there fak to. trust me 95% of the juice from ontario are fak.*


I dunno, Mallet looks pretty damn good to me and he and half of the other guys from Ontario on this board get their stuff out of the Toronto area (Myself Included). No problems as of yet. Now I know just because we bought it in Ontario, doesn't mean that it came from there, but I still have yet to come across a fake gear from my source. No flame Stef, but maybe you just have a bad supplier.

----------


## jkkk

So fina-h is overdosed, I thought is was supposed to be 33mg/ml. What do u think of the fina silver, dosage wise?

----------


## Brian

I really don't know what to think when it comes to the fina's. I was just disscusing this last night with a friend. Realisticly you don't even know what the dosages are half the time, they seem to fluctuate regularly. I also heard that there is alot of deca going around which is just under dosed propinate. Who knows these days.

----------


## bigstef

> _Originally posted by THE BIG RED MACHINE_ 
> *
> 
> I dunno, Mallet looks pretty damn good to me and he and half of the other guys from Ontario on this board get their stuff out of the Toronto area (Myself Included). No problems as of yet. Now I know just because we bought it in Ontario, doesn't mean that it came from there, but I still have yet to come across a fake gear from my source. No flame Stef, but maybe you just have a bad supplier.*


it s harde to find a good supplier in quebec. i paid my sus 22$ to 25$each. and the good supplier are not so easy to find because. some time we are out of good juice and some time everything is "soso." here deca from TT cost 300$ and when you find somthing good it's out of pric. so i have my one vet, but for human juic.....

----------


## jkkk

That deca , is it that Denkall shit?
I used the Organon, yellow top, it seemed fine, but that's the first time I used deca. Anyone you know using that Valopharm Enthanate - 400?

----------


## tyler durden 1

Haven't taken these yet, because Im trying to figure out what is in them??? anyone's lot/exp's printed on?? e-mail me

[IMG]C:\WINDOWS\Desktop\pics of sustanon ..bmp[/IMG]

----------


## tyler durden 1

well, I put them in the freezer and nothing seperated......

----------


## Brian

I have heard nothing but bad things about it, extreme pain in the ass.

----------


## jkkk

Supposively that v-400 was a 1-AD. Some kind of prohormone. There's a new batch suppost to be coming out soon, hopfully it's a lot better. I taken 750mg of that sust250 for the last two weeks and just started the fina silver in the second week also, gained 7 lbs so far and wanted to start 600mg Enthanate for week three-six. I might have to use my emergency cypionate that I was saving for summer. How do you like the sust250?

----------


## Brian

I liked those sus 250. I just finished my cycle. I gained about 10 lbs. I lost alot of body fat due to the winijet and fina. I am thinking of throwing in a couple of bottles of prop just to finish things off.

----------


## prodigy

> _Originally posted by bigstef_ 
> * if youramps are brown, it's fak and if your amps are transparent there fak to. trust me 95% of the juice from ontario are fak.*


95% of the juice from ontario is fake,???????

What are u a moron, maybe the shit you get is, there is tons of good stuff around here, you probably just dont know know the right people , you should watch you mouth and check your facts.....

----------


## jkkk

The sustanons were great, the silver was absolutly fake as shit and so was the v-400 Enthanate. Just a bad source, I switched to fina-h and got more sust250 and gained 21 pounds, been off for 1.5 weeks and still maintaining 198lbs.

----------


## Brian

Glad to see your cycle worked out. I finished mine off with three bottles of prop. I haver never taken straight prop before. 200mg every second day made my workouts great. I got very vascular followed with great pumps.

----------


## jkkk

Did the prop sting like a bitch?

----------


## Brian

Yes the prop stung like a bitch. I'd say the worst injection ever. If I wanted to train legs I would have to spread the injects out to avoid the pain.

----------


## REM

mines were also clear amps by organon fro mex
althrough they hurted much i think were fake coz
no results....

----------

